# Luc and other dogs



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't know how many people remember Luc's background, but when I got him (June 2007) he came to me terrified of other dogs. He'd spent 3 years in a shelter from about 6-9 months of age, and then a short time in rescue after being pulled from the shelter. The shelter let the dogs out in groups to run and when I got Luc he had bite scars all over his muzzle. 

Initially I took him to a dog park every day where dogs ran in packs b/c I thought it would teach him that dogs were okay, obviously that didn't help at all, which I realized after a week or two. 

Since then I started being the one to handle all dog interactions, protecting Luc so he could trust in me and stay calm.

In the last year, he has started greeting calm dogs instead of trying to run away, and he's been getting better and better! 

We took Luc and Neb to a dog park yesterday that doesn't have very many dogs, and I was so proud of Luc (and Neb, but Neb is normal in a hyperactive spaz sort of way







). Mostly the other dogs there stuck to themselves, but two did introduce themselves and while Luc did hackle a bit initially, he calmed down (we were right there with him, obviously) and was fine around the other dogs - not interested, but calm himself and not bothered when they came near. It helped that they were nice well-behaved dogs (they played a bit with Neb).

I've generally stayed away from dog parks, but may start taking the dogs to this one (it's rather far from our house, but worth it) on occasion when it's likely to be quiet. I was really pleased with the other dogs and owners, everyone was engaged with their dogs and all dogs behaved well. I know it can be a bit of spin as to what you get, but I think it was a good opportunity for Luc (and Neb) to get out and be friendly/neutral with other dogs - Luc has come so far and I'm so proud of him!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

A big CONGRATS to both you and Luc. That sounds great! keep up the good work!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Good job Luc!









What a nice development-- or rather, evidence of a long series of small developments. You've worked hard and you deserve it.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks both of you









I'm really proud of Luc!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome! A good park with nice dogs and responsible owners can be a lot of fun.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

It was so different than the park I took Luc to when I first got him! Toby suggested taking them, and I was internally skeptical but ended up being really glad that we went.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Good for you! Feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

It does - I've known he was better for awhile around calm dogs, but I really wasn't sure how he would handle a dog park - luckily it had all calm dogs! 

Luc doesn't play with toys but he had fun running around and wrestling with Neb. Neb was more interactive with what a dog park has to offer b/c he plays, but Luc has fun watching. We've gotten him to the point that he will pick up the Kong Wubba and sometimes shake it, but he won't chase or tug. We'll get there though, I hope.

But Luc just isn't the same dog I adopted. Every now and then it's really brought home to me how much he has changed. 

Just b/c, here are some pics Toby took before his hands got cold. Luc is the GSD and Neb is the Husky mix:


----------

